# caffn8me is back



## caffn8me (Jan 1, 2009)

Well, it's a new year and I'm back.

I'd like to apologize to everyone for my sudden disappearance a while back.  Those with long memories (very long ones) will know that I was very much involved in the Counterfeit Forum once upon a time.

I vanished because something very unpleasant happened.  I had my house broken into and among the items taken was practically _all_ my makeup - over $3,000 worth and I haven't been able to claim for it on insurance yet nor are the police interested.  Even the counterfeit items I had collected as part of a Trading Standards investigation were taken.

It left me so upset that I simply couldn't face anything to do with makeup (I didn't wear any for over a year).

I'm starting a new year with a fresh start.  I hope that I'll be able to make a useful contribution here again,

Sarah


----------



## Janice (Jan 1, 2009)

Welcome back Sarah! I'm really very sorry to hear about what happened to you, I hope you are in a better place now. I look forward to seeing your contributions around the forum once again!


----------



## NatalieMT (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear what happened to you, I can't imagine how I'd feel put into that situation. I hope you are coping as best you can, it must have been a big shock to the system to lose so much. I feel lost as to what to say. If there is anything I can do for you in terms of helping you restablish any items from your collection I'm only a PM away.

Looking forward to your useful contributions starting up again, as I'm sure many others are. Take care!


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 1, 2009)

OMG - WELCOME BACK!!!!!! 

We missed you SO much!! Especially in the counterfeit forum where you have definitely been missed by many of us!! I am terribly sorry to hear of what happened though, if there is anything I can do to help you re-establish items please just PM me, I am more than willing to help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad to see you back on board, hope to see you cruising the forums again


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 1, 2009)

I am truly sorry to hear about what happened to you.  *hugs*

Welcome back to specktra!


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you all so much for the welcome and kind thoughts.

It's nice to be back.  I haven't built my collection back up yet but I'm still flying the flag for M·A·C


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Jan 2, 2009)

WELCOME BACK!!! WE MISSED YOU HERE!!! It's been less fun without you here. Glad to see you back here.

Sorry to hear about the make-up being stolen though. At least you're being optimistic and making a fresh start! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xoxoxo


----------



## redambition (Jan 2, 2009)

YAY! Welcome back caffn8me!

I'm really glad to see you back, you have been missed!


----------



## GreekChick (Jan 2, 2009)

It's nice to see you back!!


----------



## florabundance (Jan 2, 2009)

That's awful, but i admire your new positive attitude. Onwards and upwards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But hang on, fill me in, do you work for mac lol? If so, which store?


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 2, 2009)

My heart just broke a little bit for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_That's awful, but i admire your new positive attitude. Onwards and upwards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But hang on, fill me in, do you work for mac lol? If so, which store?_

 
I did some M·A·C training (see here but don't work for them - sadly!


----------



## nunu (Jan 2, 2009)

Welcome Back Sarah! I am so sorry all of this happened to you.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 2, 2009)

Welcome back!  I'm so sorry that happened to you, but I look forward to your contributions.


----------



## angi (Jan 2, 2009)

Welcome back! I'm so sorry to hear what happened 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . If there is anything I can do to reestablish you with any much loved/ missed items please let me know.


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh my goodness Sarah!! I remember your posts, you were always so helpful to everyone. I am so sorry that horrible incident happened to you. I truly am.
I am very glad you are back!


----------



## abbey_08 (Jan 3, 2009)

thats really bad! its very bad the police or insurance arent interested! hopefully 2009 will be a better year


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 3, 2009)

I'd just like to say thank you all again.  I was very apprehensive returning to Specktra after having been AWOL for so long.  I really felt as though I'd let a lot of people down.  I hope to be able to make up for it in 2009,

Sarah


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry that happened!! Good luck for 2009 then!!


----------



## Kayteuk (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome back and good luck for the future


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 26, 2009)

Welcome back!  I am sorry to hear about your troubles.  I'm glad you're OK.  

Don't you just wonder what kind of burgular steals makeup?   If you see a shifty charecter with a lot of glitter, gloss and pigments on, that may be the guilty party!  

Take care of yourself.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 26, 2009)

The makeup was only part of what they stole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  All my nice bottles of wine vanished, jewellery, money, electronic balances I used for weighing fakes (accurate to 0.01g), and even food.

It was such a horrible experience it was more than six months before I felt able to move back into my apartment.

I still feel that I have let a lot of people here on Specktra down badly, particularly Janice.  I hope to be able to make up for it one day.


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry that happened to you!  I'm glad you've come back!  I know your face from so many helpful posts!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 26, 2009)

We all understand.  Don't you worry.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am quite frightened of burgulary/robbery.  I never have been burgled, but my mom has.  Funny thing about the guy who broke into my mom's house.  Turns out he went to my high school. They caught him because he used my mom's cell phone (that he stole) to call his parole officer for a phone appointment check-in that he was required to do. lol.  What a genius!  Wasn't hard to figure out who he was after that!

I think worse than loosing items would be the feeling of violation.  I can completely see why you waited six months.  

We live in a nice safe area and we have multiple locks, redundant alarms, and we sleep with two guns (God bless America lol), a knife, metal baton and flashlight within reach.  Paranoid, much?  Maybe I am, I just don't ever want to be in a position where we need those items and they aren't there.

Now you are all frightened to come over to my house, aren't you? lol


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi! I didn't know you prior, I just joined by I can empathize  with you. A few years ago on campus my apartment was broken into  and my laptop was stolen. Pictures, music, videos, passwords, college papers, EVERYTHING, gone. I felt so violated that someone was in my ROOM going through my stuff when I was not there. Luckily they didn't take anything else. You could tell they looked---they went through my drawers , probably looking for money. 

It is definitely a huge violation of privacy not to mention other human rights when that happens. So sorry to hear it happened to you <3


----------



## NutMeg (Jan 26, 2009)

It's been good to see you around again, I noticed when you stopped posting.


----------



## nunu (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_I'd just like to say thank you all again. I was very apprehensive returning to Specktra after having been AWOL for so long. I really felt as though I'd let a lot of people down. I hope to be able to make up for it in 2009,

Sarah_

 
You didn't let us down girly, you had to deal with some pretty intense things, so no worries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I loved and still love reading your posts.

I've lost my hollywood nights lipstick (heatherette) and fun N sexy (fafi)and gone insane, i would die if my all of my MAC was stolen


----------



## ohnna-lee (Jan 27, 2009)

My ex boyfriend had his place broken into, it nearly broke him and sadly the cops can do very little about the situation. What pisses me off is it is a total violation to you and your safety. And it is taken so ho hum. He quickly moved... and it was a good thing, the assholes who did it came BACK!!! He was afraid of being there as there were multiple teens who commited the break in. They stole things he will never be able to replace. They cleared him out, everything but a plasma on the wall! They waited only a couple weeks before returning.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So your fear is rational. Do not feel the need to appologize your reactions are perfectly normal.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am glad you are back, I do not know you but have seen your avatar floating around. So you even have left an impression on those who just joined.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey girl I TOTALLY remember you. I did wonder what the heck happened to you. I'm so sorry to hear about your situation. Good luck with the new year.


----------



## MAC Mel (Jan 28, 2009)

Welcome back! I am truly sorry to hear about what happened. Stay strong and keep your head up. Everything is going to be ok. It's a brand new year. Hope this year would be better for you!


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 29, 2009)

Just to let folks know I'm going to be a bit quiet over the next few days.  I haven't dropped off the face of the earth this time but I am having bad internet connection problems and won't be able to get anyone to look at them until next week.


----------



## ms.marymac (Jan 29, 2009)

WB! Very sorry to hear what happened, but I am glad you and your family are ok. 


MAC_Whore's house sounds like mine minus one gun, add one Samurai looking knife. (it was a gift!) Lol.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_...MAC_Whore's house sounds like mine minus one gun, add one Samurai looking knife. (it was a gift!) Lol._

 
You know why we have to take care of ourselves,huh?


----------



## ohnna-lee (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_You know why we have to take care of ourselves,huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Because no one else will.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi caffn8me ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You don't know me and I don't know you, but that doesn't matter ... I can understand what you must have gone through but, am so glad you're back ... I had seen your posts on various threads before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you're feeling way way better now


----------



## frocher (Jan 30, 2009)

,,,,,,,,


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow, thats crazy. I'm sorry that happened to you, I'm just glad your safe and nothing worse happened! 

Hopefully you can start your collection up again since theres so many new and exciting MAC products coming out this year =]


----------



## GirlyDork (Feb 4, 2009)

ALL of your makeup??? My gosh...I wouldn't be able to live, and I don't even have that much! I feel sooo bad for you! I'm sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Welcome back, and I know this is kinda late to post lol.


----------

